# Rabbit Numbers



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Gosh dang! I am seeing more Rabbits this summer than I have in years. Anyone else noticing more rabbits in the areas you frequent?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I would say a little up from last year but nothing like 2015, that was an explosive year in my area


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Not too good here in the southwest Wyoming part of Utah.


----------



## BAMBAM (Oct 15, 2018)

I saw about 8 driving in skull valley to sight in my rifle. and its been years since ive seen them there.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I've seen more cottontails this year than I have in a while. I'm crossing my fingers and toes that the numbers are decent and that this hemorrhagic fever goes away


----------

